
Global greenhouse gas emissions by sector - EOO_OWID
https://ourworldindata.org/ghg-emissions-by-sector
======
techbio
The only surprise here is that there have been no significant changes to these
proportions in decades.

Correction: changes will come after sufficient people are _surprised by the
consequences_.

~~~
AtlasBarfed
These proportions should change a lot in the coming decades, between
wind/solar/storage and EV revolutions addressing about 2/3 of the "energy
generation" part, at least.

As for food, the major potential revolutions are vertical farming and "lab
meat", and those are very far from large scale implementation.

~~~
techbio
That may be. I have no idea how many solar panels it takes to power the
manufacture of a solar panel.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Solar EROEI (energy returned on energy invested) is very good. As the grid
gets cleaner, solar manufacturing gets cleaner as well (solar, wind, hydro
pushing out coal and natural gas)

[https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/03/solar-power-can-pay-
eas...](https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/03/solar-power-can-pay-easily/)

------
MichaelZuo
Wonderful pie graph.

It’s interesting to see that although roads & transport are the largest single
emitter, iron and steel production is actually within the same ballpark. I
wonder if the figures are correct because that is truly an enormous amount of
emissions from just iron and steel processing from ore, equivalent to ~2/3 of
all road transport!

~~~
AtlasBarfed
Can those power requirements be done via electrical power/green energy? As a
LFTR fan I look for some role for nuclear in the mix of power generation,
which just doesn't compete with the plummeting costs for solar/wind.

I thought aluminum smelting was even worse than steel.

~~~
MichaelZuo
The actual electrical consumption component is probably small relative to the
emissions from the actual processing, if the numbers are at all correct. Even
aluminum smelters, which do use more electricity, don’t use that much.

LFTRs are interesting though the proliferation risk probably makes it more of
a political problem.

~~~
AtlasBarfed
I thought LFTR breeding only produced isotopes that couldn't be used for
weapons, (U-232 breeding I think), has that changed?

